# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  4X-Strecke Koppl

## pAz

Da ich mir dacht hab, dass ned des beste is immer in dem Thread vom Bau der Strecke weiterzuschreiben(mMn ist sie ja nun fertig), folgt dieser hier!

Man wird sich ja auch Treffen, Fahrgemeinschaften usw. ausmachen und das passt hier einfach besser rein!

Jetzt muss sich nur noch der Robert/Basti/Nikki melden und erlauben, dass die Strecke benützt werden darf!

Vorerst noch ein paar bilder vom "Grundbau"(ohne Belag) zur Vorfreude! 

Lg und nochmals ein Dankeschön an alle die das organisiert und verwirklicht haben!

patrick

----------


## klamsi

fahrt heute zufällig noch wer raus ? falls wer fahrt und mich mitnehmen würd wär ich sehr dankbar  :Wink: 

fg

----------


## Bine

ajjooo GEFUNDEN!!!! bin i doch ned so bläd


tjo...i bin zwar weder da roberto noch da sepp oder da nikki oba i sog scho moi: BURSCHEN KUMMTS FOHRN!!!!  :Cool:  
is so weit ois ferddddddig bis auf's kehren...
und wie gsogt:
man sieht sich auf der SCHNELLSTEN 4X STRECKE DER WELT!!!  :Mr. Red:

----------


## klamsi

ja hoff i kann am fr nua moi vorebischaun sogegen 18:00....wenn i wen find der mi mitnimmt  :Wink: 

dann mias ma wieda a klans rennen machen aber diesmal mit treten....sunst bist nu schneller als i   :Twisted:

----------


## Bine

hähähäh...jo oba a nur in meinen schönsten träumen

na i kaun jo ned treten....des is so bläd  :Mr. Yellow:  
wir sind das wochenende leider ned da, mei mum hot den 50er und do mias ma uns scho aunschaun lossn bei da fääätten parday!

wos is mit morgen? mog morgen wieder fahren gehen...soferns ned regnet! host zeit?

----------


## klamsi

würd morgen scho fahren gehen aber leida kann i erst ab 5 drausen sein....bzw. breichat i wen der mi um 16:30 aufsammelt in parsch oder so  :Wink: 

edit: auserdem hab i grad glesen das morgen schiffen soi klingt ned so super ;o(

----------


## Bine

hob bis 5 uni....heißt i könnt di danach mitnehmen! oba waß ned ob ma is radf in mei auto kriang  :Rolleyes:  

oba wenn's regnet is eh scheiße...schick ma dei handynr...fois ned regnet möd i mi

----------


## klamsi

ja des is ja wurscht...hast ned an golf ? da passen eh 3 downhiller rein...dan geht a 4x radl a eini..... :Laugh:  
handynummer is unterwegs wenn i dei richtige hab  :Wink:  
wans regnet is eh hinfällig !

----------


## Bine

jooo an golfi mit hasse 4 gänge...moi schaun ob ma do a radl eini kriang  :Mr. Yellow:   sonst muast as hoit zlegen in sämtliche einzelteile

----------


## klamsi

ja mach ma.....handynr. per pm  :Wink: 

wie gsagt würd mich freuen.....a wann i lernan soit aber ma muss halt prioritäten (blede fremdwörter *g*) setzen  :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

wollte mla fragen wie das in koppel ist.
ist das auf einer art klub aufgebaut? wenn ja, wieviel kostet es bei klub zu sein.
gibts eintritt oder wie istr das bei euch da drüben?^^

----------


## pAz

shit,hob ärztliche untersuchung( für wosn?i bin jo sowiso super fit  :Smile: ) fürn schein deppater termin,sonst würd i a gern rausschaun,naja vl. soit i eh liaba bissl DH trainiern,guad in form hast wos ondas..  :Frown: 

lg

----------


## pAz

> wollte mla fragen wie das in koppel ist.
> ist das auf einer art klub aufgebaut? wenn ja, wieviel kostet es bei klub zu sein.
> gibts eintritt oder wie istr das bei euch da drüben?^^


dass werden wir uin kürze erfahren
clubbeitrag sind 20,- oder 40,- im jahr also nicht viel!
dauergäste sollten schon mitglied werden,wie da smit besuchern gehandhabt wird,wird sich noch zeigen!

lg

----------


## Bine

clubbeitrag ist 40euro
tageskarte (beim riedlwirt zu lösen) 7euro

----------


## flying circus

basst! danke! :Smile:

----------


## Bine

.....3.:

----------


## Bine

.....4.:

----------


## Bine

......5.:

----------


## Bine

.....6.:

----------


## Bine

.....7.:

----------


## pagey

wow...schaut echt beeindruckend aus was ihr da habts... kann ma nur hoffen dass des laaange bestehen bleibt und sich leut drum kümmern (i weiss ihr duats des eh seeehr fleissig)... strecken dieser art, die noch dazu permanent sind gibts ja eigentlich sonst nirgends ausser st. margareten !

----------


## noox

Wäre echt zu hoffen, dass sie lange genug Bestehen bleibt, dass sich dann eine vernünftige Szene in Salzburg bilden kann, die das betreibt. Momentan sind's halt echt hauptsächlich ein paar Enthusiasten (danke!), die da so dahinter sind. Aber wenn so a super Angebot da ist, dann finden sich hoffentlich mehr, die auch 4X bzw. Dirt fahren wollen und dann dahinter sind, dass das so bleibt. 

Ich bin "leider" Skifahren in Kitzbühel am WE.

----------


## pagey

eben.. 4Xer gibts sonst eigentlich nur da wo auch strecken oder ähnliches sind...alle anderen klagen immer über mangelnde trainingsmöglichkeiten... also hoffentich entstehen da in koppl auch paar begeisterte junge 4xer !!

----------


## grisch

> Wäre echt zu hoffen, dass sie lange genug Bestehen bleibt, dass sich dann eine vernünftige Szene in Salzburg bilden kann, die das betreibt. Momentan sind's halt echt hauptsächlich ein paar Enthusiasten (danke!), die da so dahinter sind. Aber wenn so a super Angebot da ist, dann finden sich hoffentlich mehr, die auch 4X bzw. Dirt fahren wollen und dann dahinter sind, dass das so bleibt. 
> 
> Ich bin "leider" Skifahren in Kitzbühel am WE.


noox, find's echt nett, dass du uns Enthusiasten und ned Fanaten nennst.

die strecke scheint mir aber auch auf jeden fall die meist fotografierte zu sein  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## noox

> die strecke scheint mir aber auch auf jeden fall die meist fotografierte zu sein


Bissl zamschneiden und wir haben a Helmcam-Video in Super Qualität  :Wink:

----------


## Bine

> Bissl zamschneiden und wir haben a Helmcam-Video in Super Qualität


jooo hob eh no vü mehr gmocht  :Mr. Yellow:  
do könnt ma scho a klans fümerl draus mochn hähä

----------


## 4x_racer

ggggggeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee streckn  :Way To Go:

----------


## pAz

blöde frage,aber wie siehts arbeitsmäßig aus wegen sa.sollte es weiterschneien/alles liegenbleiben?

nicht dass mich stören würde aber kann ma gscheid arbeiten/rütteln mit schnee? :Wink: 
oder heissts vorher schaufeln? :Smile: 

bei mir schauts guad aus am sa.,werd mir dafür eventuell am fr. freinehmen um den schnee zu genießen  :Wink: 

lg pAz

----------


## Shenyang

Schöne Bilder.

DANKE fürs posten!

Da merkt man das Kenner am Werk waren. Echt feine Strecke!!!!

----------


## grisch

[QUOTE=pAz]blöde frage,aber wie siehts arbeitsmäßig aus wegen sa.sollte es weiterschneien/alles liegenbleiben?

Da bräuchte man sozusagen genau das Gegenteil einer Schneekanone, gibt's sowas?

----------


## Cru Jones

Ja, das sieht etwa so aus: www.heizoel24.de/shop/popup_image.php?pID=58

----------


## grisch

Aha, Heizölkanone, oder was! Macht sicher a gscheite Sauerei :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

wer is denn am sa. defentiv dabei?ich schon  :Big Grin: lg pAz

----------


## grisch

Ich auch. Freu mich schon auf die Schmerzen nach der Session. Muskelkater, Schwielen an den Händen und sonst wo, fein  :Embarrassment:

----------


## noox

Wenn ich da so mitlese würd mich so a gebrauchtes 4X Bike (Hardtail oder Fully) schon reizen... Zumindest a kleins bissl hupfen lernen, wäre schon super  :Wink:

----------


## Bine

> Ich auch. Freu mich schon auf die Schmerzen nach der Session. Muskelkater, Schwielen an den Händen und sonst wo, fein


wos host leicht du vor????

----------


## grisch

So is ma hoit noch da letzten aktion gonga! Aber desmal sand eh maschinen a dabei, da werdn ma ned so eini puddeln müssn. wobei solang da roberto, der sklaventreiber, dabei is, wird's sicha wieda voi zum anpacken sei :EEK!:

----------


## Bine

> So is ma hoit noch da letzten aktion gonga! Aber desmal sand eh maschinen a dabei, da werdn ma ned so eini puddeln müssn. wobei solang da roberto, der sklaventreiber, dabei is, wird's sicha wieda voi zum anpacken sei


dabei haumma des letzte moi jo gor ned vü taun! 
beim baun hob i scho bluadige händ ghobt...oba do hots jo a immer an die leid  gemangelt  :Rolleyes:

----------


## grisch

> dabei haumma des letzte moi jo gor ned vü taun! 
> beim baun hob i scho bluadige händ ghobt...oba do hots jo a immer an die leid  gemangelt


des werd scho werden am SA; i hob jo leider erst von da streckn ghert, wia's grod fertig wordn is, sonst hätt's mind. 1 Mann mehr ghobt  :Wink:

----------


## Roberto

huuuuuu "Sklaventreiber" - DEN Ruf muas ma si a amoi "eroabeitn" *gggg* - dabei sogt mei Frau imma, i bin a Schmusetiger - tjo......

BIS MORGEN !!!! 
lg, Roberto








> So is ma hoit noch da letzten aktion gonga! Aber desmal sand eh maschinen a dabei, da werdn ma ned so eini puddeln müssn. wobei solang da roberto, der sklaventreiber, dabei is, wird's sicha wieda voi zum anpacken sei

----------


## Roberto

DANKE Bine für de lässign Fotos - voller Einsatz im "weissen Regen".... des is net Engagement DES is Fanatismus *ggggg* - 
won i de Streckn jetzt so siag, bin i dirket a wengal stoiz, dass so lässig woan is... und won am 26.4. de Racer des gleiche sogn, tjo - don homma woi an "Nebenjob" henga.... STRECKNBAUER.... *ggg* äähh - net "*ggg* sondan "brrrrrrrrrrrr"
lg, Roberto

----------


## Charly82

akrat am samstag muss i scho auf a andere Baustelle....
dabe wäre i sogar gerade dabei, mir an kleinen 4X-er aufzubauen..

...Robert, a schmusetiger schaut anders aus.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Evil:  :Evil: 



...der hat zumindest Haare.... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :King:

----------


## Bine

> tjo - don homma woi an "Nebenjob" henga.... STRECKNBAUER.... *ggg* äähh - net "*ggg* sondan "brrrrrrrrrrrr"


und da roberto, da georg und i werden chefrüttler ;o) *zitterzitterzitter* ;o)


na, ned,dass i mi drum reißen würd....

----------


## grisch

holly shit! Ihr wisst's aber scho, dass die Strecke zu sanieren wär und ned zu demolieren!!! :Confused:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## Poison :)

bis moagn kinder  :Big Grin:  
des/die LR nehm ich mit @ grisch! 
lg kevin

----------


## grisch

> bis moagn kinder 
> 
> des/die LR nehm ich mit @ grisch!
> 
> lg kevin


jo, passt. morgen hab i großen LR-Tag; da "Klaus77" bringt seine a vorbei! Sehr schön, da werd i koa zeit zum hackeln findn :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

bis moagn um 9,i bin pünktlich  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bine

wos is a LR???????????????????  :Confused:

----------


## grisch

I werd ned pünktlich sein, treff mi um 09:30h in eugendorf zur 1. LR Übergabe.
@bine: LR = Laufrad
bis morgän.

----------


## Bine

> @bine: LR = Laufrad


na supa...sogts des  glei und redst do ned laung in ana geheimsproch herum  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Poison :)

hat uns das wetter wohl einen strich durch die rechnung gmacht =(

aber strecke scheint in einem sehr guten zustand!

@grisch: in die mitte zentriert wirst du viel freude mit dem LR haben...unkaputtbar  :Wink: 

lg kevin

----------


## grisch

Kevin, das LR schaud wirklich gut aus, hab's geputzt :Wink:   Warte nur noch auf meine Federgabel und Kurbel dann muss es bald los gehn mit Training!

----------


## Bine

hi leute....

die strecke wär vorm rennnen nochmal zum herrichten!!!
eigentlich geht eh nur das wochenende direkt vorm rennen, also der 19.4.!
nächstes wochenende ist es wahrscheinlich zu knapp noch leute etc zu organisieren und am 12.4. sind ja wahrscheinlich viele in wagrain!?

oder wie seht ihr das?

----------


## Biker753

wie schautsn aus mit da strecke?noch viel schnee?

----------


## pAz

> nächstes wochenende ist es wahrscheinlich zu knapp noch leute etc zu organisieren und am 12.4. sind ja wahrscheinlich viele in wagrain!?
> 
> oder wie seht ihr das?


seh ich genauso.
hoffe dassich zeit hab,muss auch noch mei radl testn.. :Big Grin: 
lg pAz

----------


## Bine

> wie schautsn aus mit da strecke?noch viel schnee?


wir waren heute fahren und haben vorher 2 stunden schnee geschaufelt!! in den kurven waren noch so an die 20cm...und danach war's halt auch sehr weich zum fahren....aber in den nächsten tagen dürfts auch vom schnee her gehen!

----------


## grisch

> wir waren heute fahren und haben vorher 2 stunden schnee geschaufelt!! in den kurven waren noch so an die 20cm...und danach war's halt auch sehr weich zum fahren....aber in den nächsten tagen dürfts auch vom schnee her gehen!


Scho a wahnsinn, dass koppl so a schneeloch is! bei uns im sonnigen mattsee kann ma scho quasi baden.

----------


## klamsi

> wir waren heute fahren und haben vorher 2 stunden schnee geschaufelt!! in den kurven waren noch so an die 20cm...und danach war's halt auch sehr weich zum fahren....aber in den nächsten tagen dürfts auch vom schnee her gehen!


was es fahrts wans wach is  :Shame:   :Twisted:  


zum schnee...anscheinend schneits ja diese woche nua moi !?

----------


## Bine

> was es fahrts wans wach is

 jo jetzt gfreats eh nimma....  :Redface:

----------


## flying circus

ist die woche vl. mal am abend wer in koppl?

----------


## grisch

> ist die woche vl. mal am abend wer in koppl?


Mit Sicherheit, muss noch einiges aufholen, wenn i mir die anderen funn-class driver so anschau! 
Ich schätz mal DI od. MI

----------


## flying circus

baaaasst..wann wäre das dann so von der uhrzeit her? fahre auch fun class :Big Grin:  und muss auch noch trainieren^^

----------


## klamsi

hat heit guat passt find i !...a gaudi wars a......




> Mit Sicherheit, muss noch einiges aufholen, wenn i mir die anderen funn-class driver so anschau!


so fü Funnclass fahrer waren doch da heit gar ned oder ?...i hab fast nur leid aus da elite gseng....oder bin i blind  :EEK!: 

moi schaun hoff i kumm am mi nua moi raus...sonst eher schwer.....aber den ersten doubel muass i nu packen  :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

der mit dem goldenem cube (der bin nämlich ich^^) fährt fun class, der grisch, du(?) und so.....ich glaub du bist blind :Wink:  
war sehr fein heut!
den erstem double musst einfach krachen lassen...dann geht er :Cool:

----------


## grisch

Najo, Training schadet trotzdem ned! I schau Dienstag und, oder Mittwoch raus. Direkt nach der Arbeit - so ca. 18:00h - wär cool wenn ma nu a paar mal Renn-Modus trainieren könnten. Weiß wer, wann die gates kommen? Des hob ich heute ned so mitbekommen.

----------


## flying circus

jo, bast.-dann schau ich auch das ich di und mi nach der arbeit rauskomm. wird dann auch so 18:00 sein. könn ma rennmodus trainieren :Cool:  
magst ma per pm dei nummer schicken das ma uns zamrufen können?

----------


## pAz

da war ja heute richtig was los in koppl.wer wor denn aller da?
wie wars und wie is die strecke zur zeit?

----------


## Bine

> da war ja heute richtig was los in koppl.wer wor denn aller da?
> wie wars und wie is die strecke zur zeit?


jo gestern und heute war scho gscheit was los in koppl! 
gestern waren die ganzen guaten wiener da...und a paar schweizer, vorarlberger und deutsche!

wir haben gestern bei der strecke voll viel hergerichtet...leider waren von uns eigentlich überhaupt keine leute da...gott sei dank haben dann die "auswertigen" auch gscheit anpackt...

heute waren auch noch einige leute da...und jo, do waren scho einige funclass fahrer dabei...

----------


## Tobias

> jkönn ma rennmodus trainieren


fein daß du dich doch entschlossen hast auch mitzufahren - am Nachmittag warst dir do jo nu ned so sicher  :Wink:  
i muas jo a Elite Klasse starten, obwohl des im 4X bei mir eher a weng a Peinlichkeit is - wurscht, Hauptsache lustig is!

ausserdem hast eh gsegn, daß des dann wenn 4 Leute auf der Strecke sind wieder gaaaaanz anders ausschaut als im Training - da setzt sich der mit de stärksten Ellenbogen durch!

----------


## grisch

> jo gestern und heute war scho gscheit was los in koppl! 
> gestern waren die ganzen guaten wiener da...und a paar schweizer, vorarlberger und deutsche!
> 
> wir haben gestern bei der strecke voll viel hergerichtet...leider waren von uns eigentlich überhaupt keine leute da...gott sei dank haben dann die "auswertigen" auch gscheit anpackt...
> 
> heute waren auch noch einige leute da...und jo, do waren scho einige funclass fahrer dabei...


Jo, i fühl mi angesprochn! Hob scho fost a schlechts Gewissen! Wie heißt eigentlich da Chef vom Koppler MTB Club, der am SO de Fotos gmocht hot?

----------


## Bine

> Weiß wer, wann die gates kommen? Des hob ich heute ned so mitbekommen.


naja...eigentlich brauch ma nur eines  :Mr. Yellow:  
das kommt am renntag (26.4)! training mit startgate ist von 12:00 bis 12:30!

----------


## Poison :)

training um 12, rennen wann ca?  :Wink:  
thx

----------


## klamsi

da wird dir geholfen  :Wink:  => www.voesendorf.4cross.at/Koppl1.pdf

----------


## grisch

> naja...eigentlich brauch ma nur eines  
> das kommt am renntag (26.4)! training mit startgate ist von 12:00 bis 12:30!


Jo, Montag halt = denken und schreiben schwierig  :Embarrassment:

----------


## flying circus

bin morgen und am mittwoch in koppl wenn das wetter halbwegs passt.
heut schuats ja ned so guad aus :Cry:  
wär geil wenn noch ein paar raufschaun würden... :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

wetter soi ziemlich schlecht werden sowohl morgen als auch mittwoch....regen und schnee bis auf 700hm...

aber wens wetter passt schau ich auch das ich am mi nochmal zum fahrn komm !

----------


## flying circus

jo, sonst halt am wochenende ma  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

war heute irgendwer dort ?...wie schauts aus ?

i möcht gern fr abend oder samstag mal rausfahrn !

----------


## flying circus

war heute oben und war ganz lustig. ein bissl griffiger als am sonntag.-weils feucht war die strecke. sonst schuats wie immer gut aus :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> war heute irgendwer dort ?...wie schauts aus ?
> 
> i möcht gern fr abend oder samstag mal rausfahrn !


Wär dabei. Eher FR Abend, am SA kann i ned.

----------


## Tobias

i wor gestern numoi oben - bin zwor immer nu völlig talentfrei zum 4X foahrn, aber leichte Fortschritte san doch erkennbar... der erste Teil der "Technikgerade" geht jetzt endlich sauber - bei der Stepup-Kombi am Ende stehts aber noch an  :Wink: 

hab´ den Anlieger vor der Technikgerade etwas gesäubert... da gehts gleich viiiiiel besser - meine Frage ist: wird die Strecke nochmal komplett durchgekehrt vorm Rennen? vor allem die Innenkurven - wär´ halt interessant zwecks Reifen- und Pedalwahl  :Wink:  bitte um Info!

----------


## Bine

> meine Frage ist: wird die Strecke nochmal komplett durchgekehrt vorm Rennen? vor allem die Innenkurven - wär´ halt interessant zwecks Reifen- und Pedalwahl  bitte um Info!


eigentlich hätt ma das schon vor, jo...!

----------


## flying circus

is heute mal wer oben, trotz bissl regen und so? würd gern rauf fahrn, aber alleine is unlustig.....und scheiß auf den regen :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

niemand drüben heut? ihr faulen säcke ihr :Big Grin:   fahr jetzt dann mal rüber :Smile:

----------


## flying circus

und wie schuats morgen aus? bin am nachmittag drüben...wär geil wenn ein paar kommen würden :Smile:

----------


## Bine

ACHTUNG!!! Bitte beachten!!!

Die Strecke ist ab Freitag Mittag gesperrt und bis Samstag nicht mehr befahrbar!!!

Bitte um Verständnis!!!
Vielen Dank und bis Samstag!

----------


## Bine

hallo....

für alle die in koppl fahren gehen möchten bitte beachten:

die strecke ist von mittwoch (14.5) bis montag (19.5.) gesperrt! der mtb-club koppl veranstaltet ein rennen und somit ist die strecke leider nicht befahrbar!

lg!

----------


## 4x_racer

> hallo....
> 
> für alle die in koppl fahren gehen möchten bitte beachten:
> 
> die strecke ist von mittwoch (14.5) bis montag (19.5.) gesperrt! der mtb-club koppl veranstaltet ein rennen und somit ist die strecke leider nicht befahrbar!
> 
> lg!



ein 4x rennen ?


mfg

----------


## Bine

> ein 4x rennen ?

 nein ein XC rennen

----------


## grisch

Ich werd am Nachmittag mal wieder bissal foan geh! Vielleicht siagt ma jo wem!

----------


## Bine

ACHTUNG!

am samstag den 21.6 wird die strecke etwas umgebaut!!!

um zahlreiches erscheinen zum helfen wird gebeten!
schaufel, pickel, rechen und dergleichen mitbringen!



ausreden zählen nicht! 
Gruß Flowinger, Basti und Bine

----------


## pAz

> ausreden zählen nicht


meine scho:
morgen letzte prüfung und gestriger geb.-->folge:fatalvernichtung!!!
sa. bis 3 schlafen,dann DH live auf freecaster schaun,danach geb.essn.
so. planai :Rock:

----------


## grisch

> ACHTUNG!
> 
> am samstag den 21.6 wird die strecke etwas umgebaut!!!
> 
> um zahlreiches erscheinen zum helfen wird gebeten!
> schaufel, pickel, rechen und dergleichen mitbringen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber bitte ned z'boid  :Pray:

----------


## Bine

ob 9e gehts los...wer do is is do... 
haben montag, dienstag und mittwoch eh scho bis 10e immer gorbeitet!
startgate aufgstellt und in die 3. kurve a poor fette bama einiglegt...unkraut a bissl beseitigt etc....

----------


## DirtMerchant

zählt biken in whistler als ausrede????  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 :Peace:

----------


## grisch

> ob 9e gehts los...wer do is is do...
> 
> haben montag, dienstag und mittwoch eh scho bis 10e immer gorbeitet!
> startgate aufgstellt und in die 3. kurve a poor fette bama einiglegt...unkraut a bissl beseitigt etc....


Hättet's wos gsogt, dass unter der woche a am hackeln sad's. Dienstag, Mittwoch hätt i leicht zeit ghobt, morgen SA schaud's leider eh ned guad aus. 

Evtl. heute (FREITAG) was zum Helfen, paar Stunden hätt i Zeit.

----------


## Poison :)

morgen vormittag kann i leider ned, hab training!
bin ja gespannt was ihr aus der autobahn machts  :Wink:

----------


## Bine

> morgen vormittag kann i leider ned, hab training!
> bin ja gespannt was ihr aus der autobahn machts


stoafeld...bama...und geht scho dahi! 

KOPPL GOES WORLDCUP!  :Mr. Yellow:  hähä

na wird eh ned so schlimm, nur a poor veränderungen...sprünge werden technischer werden...a poor tribles eini und so

----------


## grisch

> stoafeld...bama...und geht scho dahi! 
> 
> KOPPL GOES WORLDCUP!  hähä
> 
> na wird eh ned so schlimm, nur a poor veränderungen...sprünge werden technischer werden...a poor tribles eini und so


Find i eh gscheit cool, jetzt wo ich mich nach monaten auf der strecke so halbwegs zu recht gefunden hab (in meinem alter lernt man nimma so schnell) wird's umbaut! Naja, öfter mal was neues - passt eh.

----------


## Tobias

> nur a poor veränderungen...sprünge werden technischer werden...a poor tribles eini und so


mhm... also i kenn´ mi beim 4Xen jo ned wirklich aus - aber ist das wirklich das was die Strecke bei euch braucht? is ja eh schon alles eher eng und kurz. Wenn die Sprünge jetzt schwieriger werden, wo bekommt man dann überhaupt noch Schwung zusammen?

daß die Strecke "technisch" ist hat man eh in der Funclass gesehen. Wenn jetzt 4 Leute gegeinander fahren wird ohnehin fast nix mehr ghupft - wenn nur mehr überrollt und gesurft wird, dann macht das für die Zuschauer auch immer weniger her... hat beim letzten Rennen für die Zuschauer schon nicht unbedingt viel hergemacht...

ohne eure Pläne jetzt genau zu kennen steh´ ich der Ankündigung eher kritisch gegenüber - aber ihr werd´s des schon machen... Hauptsache es kommen vielleicht am Ende ein paar "faire" Überholmöglichkeiten raus dabei...

----------


## Bine

najo streckendesigner bin ned i... und beim springen und so kenn i mi hoit a ned wirklich aus...
oba die vorschläge kommen vo an guaden 4Xer und der wird's scho wissen!

i würds sowieso cool finden, wenns ned so bmx lastig wär...oba najo, so viele möglichkeiten haben wir dann a wieder ned

----------


## grisch

[QUOTE=Bine]najo streckendesigner bin ned i... und beim springen und so kenn i mi hoit a ned wirklich aus...
oba die vorschläge kommen vo an guaden 4Xer und der wird's scho wissen!

Ich interpretier den post vom tobi halt mal so, dass er genau da a bissal des problem drin sieht. Das ein guter 4xer mit der strecke bisher, gerade im rennmodus, zu recht kommt ist klar bzw. muss man erwarten. die Funclass rider, waren beim 1. rennen doch sehr viele, haben auf der strecke ihre liebe mühe und not, zu überholen bzw. generell sauber zu fahren. In wei weit man dann fürs publikum noch racefeeling vermitteln kann ist halt so a sache. Wir wissen ja, publikum ist gerade auch in koppl wichtig, da doch schon einiges geld vom verein investiert wurde und dieser sicherlich auch einnahmen sehen will. muss man sich halt ansehen, was dabei raus kommt. ich bin der sache aber auch auf jeden fall positiv gegenüber eingestellt.

----------


## klamsi

es wird sich alles zeigen.....und solang ka 17m double drinn is is eh ned wc würdig wurscht ob stana bama usw.  :Twisted:

----------


## pagey

so sachen wie baumstämme oder steine sind (wenns gut gmacht is) eigentlich eh recht witzig... sprünge sind eh scho relltiv technisch da hat da tobo ned unrecht, viell. fehlt ein etwas grösserer double... a idee wären zwei linien in so mancher kurve... aussen und innen zwei verschiede "wandln"  :Wink: 

aber egal...ihr werdets des scho machen !

----------


## 4x_racer

coll wäre auch ein  kleiner step-down(40-50cm)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> coll wäre auch ein kleiner step-down(40-50cm)


des is jo für warmduscher.....2m muss des mindestens haben damits wc würdig is  :Twisted:  

mal schaun was ma da machen...bin scho gspannt was sie sich tolles ausgedacht haben...

----------


## grisch

ui, ui, ui - die fleissigen haben's heute gscheit krocha lassen. I hob leider nur a paar Stunden helfen können. Die Änderungen sind bzw. werden teilweise a herausforderung, es kommt aber auch stellenweise mehr flow in die sache. freu mich schon auf' s runter bolzen! I sag nur ein "ca. 5-6m double" (grobe schätzung) gegen Ende.
Schreibt's halt rein, wenn' s wieder zum helfen wird.

----------


## klamsi

> I sag nur ein "ca. 5-6m double" (grobe schätzung) gegen Ende.


jetzt untertreibst aber....10-12m hat der sicher......und a grobes steinfeld wie früher in der schladminger WC strecke gibts a...... :Big Grin: 

na die änderungen sind/werden fein und sind nich so schlimm wie vl. manche befürchten...freu mich schon....

----------


## grisch

> jetzt untertreibst aber....10-12m hat der sicher......und a grobes steinfeld wie früher in der schladminger WC strecke gibts a......
> 
> na die änderungen sind/werden fein und sind nich so schlimm wie vl. manche befürchten...freu mich schon....


Wird heftig werden.  :Clap:  

Am Nachmittag war ich ja in leo auf da "4X" Strecke. Hat mich absolut ned begeistert. Vü Material in da strecke, teilweise zu kurze tables, bin einige male ins flat kumma (sehr geil mit'n 12kg hardtail), einige male musst a gscheit in die pedale treten, dass was weiter geht. bin dann auf den dual geangen, war besser.

----------


## Biker753

postets mal pics  :Smile:

----------


## Bine

so...nochmal für alle:

wer zeit hat kann uns bitte am mittwoch abend (so ab halb 5) beim rütteln und ausmähen helfen!
könnten echt ein paar leute brauchen, die uns a bissl helfen!

lg...



ps: die umbauarbeiten san jetzt ned so org! bei der startgeraden hat sich ein bisschen was verändert...dann unten bei der technischen geraden gibs jetzt zwei linien...bei der kurve vorm zick zack gibs innen in der kurve ein kleines "steinfeld" und der letzte table is zu einem ....ääähm... irgendwas worden  :Wink:  

werd as nächste mal ein paar fotos machen, dann stell ich's rein

----------


## pAz

mi. könnt sich ausgehn,meld mich bei euch.

lg

----------


## Bine

wie versprochen a paar fotos von den neuen teilen...

----------


## Bine

.........................

----------


## klamsi

schon gerüttelt ?

is die strecke schon zum befahren freigegeben bzw. soi ma a wengal auskehren wenn ma fahrn kumt ?

super arbeit auf jeden fall !!!

----------


## pAz

habn uns heud die strecke kurz angschaud am weg nach mondsee...

änderungen schaun sehr gelungen aus,auch wenn ich NIE über den letzten sprung kommen würd und die steinekurve auch nie innen fahren könnt  :Smile:

----------


## Bine

> auch wenn ich NIE über den letzten sprung kommen würd und die steinekurve auch nie innen fahren könnt


des is echt ned so org...also i spring des natürlich ned, aber alle die bis jetzt gefahren sind (sebastian & flo) sind locker drüber kommen über den letzten step up double! geht anscheinend leichter als vorher der table...aber das kann ich auch nur vom hören-sagen berichten  :Redface:  

naja...auf alle fälle die strecke is jetzt an und für sich wieder befahrbar! gerüttelt haben wir gestern...die letzte kurve is leider sehr sehr weich und lose ich hoffe das gewitter heute schwemmt uns die nicht wieder weg!
wenns wieder mal zum ausbessern is, werden wir uns eh melden...
an belag müss ma halt noch drauf geben, da könn ma schi wieder hilfe gebrauchen...

----------


## grisch

> des is echt ned so org...also i spring des natürlich ned, aber alle die bis jetzt gefahren sind (sebastian & flo) sind locker drüber kommen über den letzten step up double! geht anscheinend leichter als vorher der table...aber das kann ich auch nur vom hören-sagen berichten  
> 
> naja...auf alle fälle die strecke is jetzt an und für sich wieder befahrbar! gerüttelt haben wir gestern...die letzte kurve is leider sehr sehr weich und lose ich hoffe das gewitter heute schwemmt uns die nicht wieder weg!
> wenns wieder mal zum ausbessern is, werden wir uns eh melden...
> an belag müss ma halt noch drauf geben, da könn ma schi wieder hilfe gebrauchen...


Das da basti und da flo drüber kommen is klar. Find's sehr gut so wie' s jetzt is, beim Belag drauf geben meldet euch mal. Mein Schottergruben-Kontakt kann uns leider auch nichts interessantes anbieten, sry.

----------


## pagey

respekt !! super sache.... 2 rennen machen und dazwischen noch die bahn ein wenig verändern is der reinste luxus !!

super wie motiviert ihr da alle seids !  thx!

----------


## 4x_racer

die strecke sieht echt toll aus, i gfrei mi scho aufs rennen im august  :Wink:

----------


## pagey

btw..  nachdem i jetz 2 wochen ned da bin hab i schonmal die koppl online anmeldung auf www.4cross.at getan !!

erscheinen sie sonst weinen si !

----------


## pAz

und wie sind die änderungen so zum fahren?freu mi scho aufs zuschaun beim 2.rennen in koppl!lg

----------


## Bine

In knapp einem Monat ist es wieder so weit!

Das 2. Rennen in Koppl und die 4. Runde des Austria Cups findet am 10.August statt!

Timetable:

9.10: 15-17Uhr: Training

10.10: 10-12Uhr: Training
12-13Uhr: Qualifikation
13:30-14Uhr: Kids Race
ab 14Uhr. Finalläufe

Klassen:
Damen/Herren Elite
Funclass Herren
Kinder 1
Kinder 2

Anmeldung und Infos unter:

www.4cross.at

----------


## pAz

hehe des foto am flyer kunnt vom kev sein oda? :Big Grin: 

wiso 2 mal kids-klasse?
wiso kane junioren?

finds bissl kurz am sa. nur 2 stunden (gate-)training oda ned?

lg

----------


## Bine

naja, kinder müssen wir schauen wieviele dann schlussendlich mitfahren! aber man kann ned wirklich an 15jährigen mit einem 8jährigen zusammen fahren lassen! wenns nur a paar sind wird's wohl nur eine klasse geben!
junioren fahren leider nie so viele mit...schau ma mal wieviele es dann sind!

----------


## klamsi

> finds bissl kurz am sa. nur 2 stunden (gate-)training oda ned?


2 stunden is eh scho luxus....was i mi erinnert wars beim letzten rennen a halbe stund max. a stund !?

----------


## 4x_racer

> 2 stunden is eh scho luxus....was i mi erinnert wars beim letzten rennen a halbe stund max. a stund !?



...und dann kommt irgendwas dazwischen(z.B.regnets am vortag und alles steht unter wasser) dann sinds eh nur mehr 40-50 minuten...  :Wink:  





so wie beim 4x rennen in st.margarethen, gheisen hats das ma von 8-13 uhr trainieren kann und dann waren es nur noch 40 minuten...

----------


## Eisbär

> 2 stunden is eh scho luxus....was i mi erinnert wars beim letzten rennen a halbe stund max. a stund !?


2 stunden ist meiner Meinung vollkommen ausreichend, hacken bei der Sache es muss alles funktionieren. Frage an rande wie wird die Klappe ausgelöst automatisch oder manuell?

----------


## 4x_racer

> 2 stunden ist meiner Meinung vollkommen ausreichend, hacken bei der Sache es muss alles funktionieren. Frage an rande wie wird die Klappe ausgelöst automatisch oder manuell?



beim rennen ist aber schon das almdudler gate dort oder ?


weil irgendwie schaut dieses gate aus als wärs nur für 2 fahrer !

----------


## Biker753

wozu wenns des haben?kommen halt noch 2 seitenteile dazu...


beim ersten rennen hats auch am vortag gregnet und alles war voll fahrbar am renntag...aber du wirst eh sehn ob dir die trainingzeit ned zu kurz is damitst alles springen kannst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eisbär

> wozu wenns des haben?kommen halt noch 2 seitenteile dazu...
> 
> 
> beim ersten rennen hats auch am vortag geregnet und alles war voll fahrbar am Renntag...aber du wirst eh sehn ob dir die Trainingzeit ned zu kurz ist damitst alles springen kannst


Wenn du je heraus rausfahrst kannst dann auch die Jugend beim treniren untersturzen

----------


## Bine

zum rennen bekommen wir wieder das almduder gate...so wie beim letzten mal auch!
das startgate was jetzt dort steht is no ned ganz fertig  :Redface:  fehlt noch die steuerung...wird dann aber auch automatisch...mit ampel und sound!!!!

----------

